# An Interactive Game: Non-Classical Albums (Prelim 10/10)



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

In this game, we have nominated 200 non-classical lbums, which will now be pitted against each other in 10 preliminary rounds, 3 semifinals, and one final.

Voting Rules:

1. You may vote once daily (your calendar day).

2. To vote, please:
- copy/paste the previous post
- remove the (+x) by the previous poster
- add your votes and include your own (+x) after them
- after posting, please check whether someone else has posted just before you
- if so, adjust your post accordingly
- please do not bold the albums you vote for, please do not use different colors
- if you want, you can bold the album reaching the finish line (100)
- please do not delete the reminder statement

3. When you vote, you will have 20 upward points to use as you wish except that no work may receive more than 5 points.

4. The Half-Time Adjustment is not in effect.

5. The round ends with the first album to collect 100 points.

At the end of the round, the top six albums will move to the semifinals (I'll use a tiebreaker if required - the last time there was a difference between the albums involved).

Billy Joel - The Stranger - 0
Buena Vista Social Club - Buena Vista Social Club - 0
Coltrane et al. - A Love Supreme - 5 (+5)
David Bowie - Space Oddity - 0
Edith Piaf - La vie en rose et ses plus belles chansons - 0

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours - 0
Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown - 0
Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced - 5 (+5)
King Crimson - Red - 0
Love - Forever Changes - 0

*Reminder: 20 points, 5 points per album, top 6 advance*

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue - 5 (+5)
Pearl Jam - Ten - 0
Queen - A Night At The Opera - 0
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication - 0
Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto - Getz/Gilberto - 0

The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds - 5 (+5)
The Doors - Strange Days - 0
The Skatalites - Foundation Ska - 0
U2 - War - 0
Yes - The Yes Album - 0


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Wrong forum sorry. Please delete or ignore.


----------

